# EA Sports announced that the FIFA 21 demo version will not be released



## rodeoneerer (Sep 10, 2020)

*FIFA 21 Coins* The transition between two generations of consoles is a fundamental moment to rethink your plans and definitely bet on a new perspective something that in the case of FIFA 21 means completely passing the demo despite the tradition of the football simulator.

EA Sports announced on its official Twitter account that the FIFA 21 demo version will not be released. The company announced that work is underway to further develop the game instead of releasing a demo version. The game which is planned to be available for sale on October 9 will reach EA Play owners 10 days before. In other words those who subscribe to EA Play will be able to experience FIFA 21 before.

Last year the FIFA 20 demo allowed fans to play with a 3v3 match as well as the standard 11v11 kick-off mode with an exciting Champions League atmosphere at either the Santiago Bernabeu Tottenham Hotspur Stadium or Stamford Bridge. However it remains to be seen what new *FUT 21 Coins*additional modes will be added in FIFA 21. In terms of size of the FIFA 21 demo the game is expected to be in between 6GB and 8GB. Fans can download the FIFA 21 demo on the store of any of the following gaming platforms - Xbox Store PlayStation Store Origin or Steam.

A little over two weeks before the launch of the title EA keeps its back with a brief concise statement in which it has not wanted to give more explanations to the launch of a demo that is usually worth many to do the necessary tests of face the title.

*6cce.com* is the best place and safest website to buy cheap FIFA 21 Coins Player Auction all you need to do is choose your platform and coins amount to make order list a player up in the auction house our team will find and buy your player.


----------



## mastosrtoo (12 mo ago)

Really cool


----------

